# Saddlebred Problems?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Perhaps she has ulcers. Sounds like my mare.

I've heard of Saddlebreds being a little bit hotter.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebreds tend to be hot, they are used for Park and English Pleasure, and the mares at least can be very opinionated. I've had 2 mares, both sweet as pie, but when they made up their minds, you had to have an act of Congress to change them. I still have one and I wouldn't sell her for anything to anybody. Once you can get her to come around, she's the best horse ever. But they are NOT Quarter Horses and do not respond to QH training methods, or anything harsh. They're smart and they like to have a say in what's being done. My mare is very steady and dependable but she's never going to be a beginner's horse. You have to RIDE her every single step. If you stop riding, she takes over and at that point, you may not like what she does, LOL!


----------



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been around Saddlebreds all my life and no, they are not particularly flighty or moody. Your mare sounds like she just has not been handled much, period. 

But I will also say, they are definitely not QHs either...they want to trust 'YOU', bond with 'YOU'...and it sounds like she is not trusting much of anything at the moment. They respond better to a 'conversation' with clear boundaries rather than harsh demands for abject submission...

...and I would most definitely investigate the possibility of ulcers.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've never thought of ulcers! Are there any outward signs?
Sounds like a stupid question but I haven't done much research. Nor have I ever had to deal with them.
As for not being handled much, she hasn't. She just knows how to lead 4 steps to be turned out.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The saddlebred's I've known were all hot and flighty! I used to work at a saddlebred farm. There was one horse who wasn't flighty and I think he was the exception!

I also worked for a lady teaching her saddlebred Dressage. She sold the mare because she never did settle down. She was always hyper even with us both riding her during the week. 

Although I far prefer saddlebreds to arabians. The arabian farm I worked for had a bunch of crazy horses! I don't like horses that spooky!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

4horses said:


> The saddlebred's I've known were all hot and flighty! I used to work at a saddlebred farm. There was one horse who wasn't flighty and I think he was the exception!
> 
> I also worked for a lady teaching her saddlebred Dressage. She sold the mare because she never did settle down. She was always hyper even with us both riding her during the week.
> 
> Although I far prefer saddlebreds to arabians. The arabian farm I worked for had a bunch of crazy horses! I don't like horses that spooky!


I think your experience with the Arabian farm was unfortunate. I owned Arabians from 1970 to 2008, never once did my horses spook, not once, not at shows or on trails, I went on all-day trail rides, my elderly parents could handle my Arabians, my friends preschooler rode my gelding by herself, and showed him under saddle, he was not gelded until he was 7 years old, he was incredibly quiet and well-mannered, he is the horse in my avatar. They are the easiest horses to train, and very good-minded. BUT, they do not do well cooped up in a box stall (neither do any other breed for that matter), and they do not put up with rough handling (not saying you are rough at all, but sadly many Arab trainers are very rough). sadly, most Arabians today get a very bad rap due to idiot Arab trainers and how they are shown, especially at halter here in the United States.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I do not personally like the saddlebred stereotype, I feel that it is not allowing every horse to be an individual. Though I do feel that saddlebreds are ridden in a manner that they are asked to look a little hot though they shouldn't look like they are about to do something crazy. They may take longer to chill out though they shouldn't be able to act like brats because of their breed.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, when you consider all the garbage that the "gaited" Saddlebreds have to endure... the nasty bitting rigs, clown shoes, and the rubber stretchies strapped onto their front legs..... anyone did that to me I'd be pretty hot and crazy too. 

Saddlebreds are nice horses if left natural and live like a horse, and it is sad that so many have to go thru all the artificial junk, so many are cooped up in box stalls too much...would make any horse "hot".


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Eww...I hate how they show saddlebreds...This mare is just gonna be a trail horse and maybe we could do trail classes at shows if I can get her to calm down.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed what many already said ..saddlebreds can be very nice horses..I found they take longer to trust their humans but once they do then it's a very strong bond.. My asb gelding makes the best trail horse.. I did pony him a lot off my paint mare before he went solo on trails with just me and him. It gave him a lot of confidence but now he just loves to go on the trail and since we started to show last year that made him a better show horse


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

her hormones could be effecting her and I would talk to the vet about Regumate or see if they can run a test to know for sure.
I have had a lot of experience with show saddlebreds and they were not flighty.


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

My experience with Saddlebreds is this. They have very distinct individual personalities, they are extremely intelligent and very pleasing. They strive to please their human. That's right you don't own them, they own you (but that's the same with most horses :lol. While they do have a strong stereotype to being "crazy" and "hot" the fact is that not many people know how to deal with them and that's when they become "crazy". They are very intelligent so when working with her make sure you make her think. Many saddlebreds will act out if they are bored or don't completely trust you. The best advice I can give you is to start back on the ground teach her tricks and do activities that apeal to her intelligent side. Remember they strive to please their human, so whenever she does something right make sure you give her plently of verbal and physical praise. In return she will start to trust you more and begin to calm down. Anyways I have always loved the more diffucult horses; there is never a dull moment.


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Remali said:


> Well, when you consider all the garbage that the "gaited" Saddlebreds have to endure... the nasty bitting rigs, clown shoes, and the rubber stretchies strapped onto their front legs..... anyone did that to me I'd be pretty hot and crazy too.
> 
> Saddlebreds are nice horses if left natural and live like a horse, and it is sad that so many have to go thru all the artificial junk, so many are cooped up in box stalls too much...would make any horse "hot".


Luckily my gelding came from a trainer and owner that didnt believe in forcing the horses to gait or pick up their knees. His old owner told me that if a horse naturally has lift and a high head set then they will work with it, but if the horse does not enjoy what they ask of it then they will give him/her to someone who can bring the best out in the horse. I don't agree with the elastic bands (to help them lift their knees higher.) and other contraptions either, but Vendetta's old barn tries to do it as natural as possible for saddleseat. Which may not be as natural as possible, but hey it's better than most trainers and they are very kind to their horses.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way because it's not intended as an attack at all, but how's your body language? I have ridden some really hot horses (no saddlebreds mind you) and I've discovered that sometimes I'm half the problem. If my horse is a little fresh and skittish, I find that sometimes I'm unconsciously tensing my shoulders or carrying tension in some other way that I wasn't even aware of. More sensitive horses pick up on that right away and feed off of it. Usually I'll do some arm, ankle, shoulder stretches, loosen my reins a notch and take a deep breathe - sort of hit the reset button and be really aware of what I'm doing. My instructor always tells me to focus on myself first and the horse will follow... eventually. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For how long do you ride her? Try a good 4 hr ride and be sure to work her to where she's tired. Do this a few times as it seems to take the stupid out of them. The horse starts to think about conserving energy, not wasting it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I grew up around Stachowski farms which (according to them) is one of the most prestigious training/breed facilities of arabs, half arabs, and saddlebreds.

- Stachowski Farm, Inc.

I have rode with these people, shown against these people, etc. All I have to say is no wonder arabs, half arabs, and saddlebreds have bad wraps. I was told by one of their trainers that they WANT the horse to look scared out of it's mind. Hitting the rails with plastic bags, whips, noise makers, throwing things at the horses, screaming, ALL while showing. No wonder those horses are hot and difficult. 

People say western pleasure is inhumane. Yet no one looks at saddle seat. It's insane.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

.Delete. said:


> I grew up around Stachowski farms which (according to them) is one of the most prestigious training/breed facilities of arabs, half arabs, and saddlebreds.
> 
> - Stachowski Farm, Inc.
> 
> ...


Not all Saddlebred trainers are like that. The goal is to have an animated, controlled horse. You do not want them bouncing out of their own skin. Sadly, there are some that take it too far. I once had a very hot Saddlebred mare that one professional trainer called Mae West. His theory was when she was good she was good but when she was bad she was even better. He always likened her to sitting on a keg of dynamite. She was always capable of going off but...she never did. 

To the OP. Trust is what you need to gain. Manhandling a horse is not going to get you there but neither is spoiling. With horse training (of any breed) sometimes you just need to take a step back if you are not making forward progress. If the horse is a nervous wreck, you are not explaining yourself well. The horse should understand what you are asking. I will say that some of the "hottest" horses I worked with ended up being the most special. Hang in there, train her at HER speed and gain her trust. You will then have a loyal, trustworthy friend for many many years to come.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and help guys!! Just the other day, I worked her and then got on. We were in a small indoor arena so if she took off, it wasn't gonna get too wild. I was proud of her, I looked at the video and saw that she wanted to spook so bad( tucked her butt under, threw her head up and pranced) but she didn't!! I did 2 rides, 15 minutes each with about 10 minutes in between to give her some time to chill. Hopefully I can go into the large indoor soon!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

What are you feeding her? That can do a lot to make one flighty.

They are hot, very reactive, some more so than others, and some bloodlines threw some very hot ones indeed.

It could be that your methods aren't what this horse needs too. Calm and consistent handling, and set expectations do best with them, and need to make sure one thing is well understood before moving on with another.

Desensitizing is not something that should be done with Saddlebreds, or any hot breed either for that matter. Don't like it much for any breed. Smoke and mirrors.

Stick to basic handling and training, and don't use the fads going around now. A Saddlebred handling correctly won't be fazed by much at all, no need to continually try to spook them.

And if you can't work with this mare in different manner, send her down the road. You are not doing her any favors by continuing in this vein.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> I grew up around Stachowski farms which (according to them) is one of the most prestigious training/breed facilities of arabs, half arabs, and saddlebreds.
> 
> - Stachowski Farm, Inc.
> 
> ...



Saddleseat has its roots in dressage, and done correctly is beautiful.

And if the above is what was actually told to you, wanting horse to look scared, then they are wrong. Period. And it's rap, not wrap.

The horse should look animated, that is all. They are a very wide eyed breed to begin with, lots of interest in their eyes, and they are very expressive as well.

There should never be any banging, screaming or beating on things, you don't need that. 

You can get that WOW look merely scuffing dirt up with toe halfway down the rail from horse, it isn't done like a madman on steroids. Or fluttering your fingers. What you want is a horse that looks alert. You do NOT want a horse that is scared.

Or have aired them up, which is what it is called, by picking up small handful of dirt and letting it fall out of my hand.

Anything done to excess, will result in dull horses, which may be why the morons you mention have to go overboard. Little is more here.

The old trainers were low key, and good horsemen. Many of the ones now are little better than big lick people from what I read from people like you here. 

And if I, as a groom, did anything to excess with the trainers I knew, you wouldn't be grooming for any ASB trainer at all. Would be lucky to not be buried out back for that matter.

These horses are wonderful horses to work with, very full of personality and these horses were ridden to war during the Civil War in this country. So aren't a nervous nellie at all, although bad breeding and handling have taken its toll.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Palomine said:


> And it's rap, not wrap.


lol.

I know nothing about saddleseat except what I grew up around. I have seen people throwing things at their horses from the rail, smacking whips on the rail, and shaking plastic bags at them. All the while hollering at the horse. "Big Lick" was all the rage when I grew up riding. 

I don't know the norms of the saddleseat world. So like I said I can only go off of what I knew and saw. 

Perhaps it's changed where I am from. I would hope so. I rode under Bill Rogers and his park horse arab Equus for many years out at Freedom Farms. He was probably the most level headed saddleseat person I ever met. Then again, I was just cruised around on my QH the whole time :lol: what do I know.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Palomine, she gets a little bit of sweet feed (she spits most of it or though, nothing wrong with teeth, just to busy looking around) but I'm a little confused on the no desensitizing? From what i gathered from this mare, she only knew how to lead. She spooks At the sight of another horse! So short of bringing more horses around her and making her realize that they are nothing to fear, same with other spooky objects, I'm not sure how else to get her over it? She's improved since the summer started so I'm hoping we are figuring each other out! She doesn't get turned out on grass though, just a round pen about 22 hours a day. I'm gonna slowly introduce other horses (other than my gelding) soon so she can hopefully go out with a small herd before the nice weather is gone. Hopefully that will calm her down some


----------

